
Show HN: how I built my replacement for reading lists and Pocket - piotrgrudzien
http://itemsy.com
======
piotrgrudzien
There are always new articles, videos, podcasts, blogs, tweets, websites,
books or plaintext thoughts that I'd discover or get recommended by friends.
It's _impossible_ to consume all that content as soon as it arrives. But it's
also really important that it doesn't get lost and I do get round to going
through it at some point.

I would use several reading lists (or apps) which is a great solution in many
ways. But they didn't feel like a _problem off your chest_. On the contrary,
you need to remember where all your reading lists are so you get back to them
at some point. I still have several of those buried somewhere on my computer.

Another big problem with reading lists is that it's so difficult to just _pick
the next item to read_. Which list do I go for? Do I start off the top or at
the bottom?

And when I've picked up that one article or video, I'm pretty sure there was a
specific reason why I'd saved it or perhaps someone recommended it to me but
I've forgotten now. Also, I'm pretty sure I've saved something more recent and
relevant on the same topic since. At this point, _all the context is gone_.

That's why we built Itemsy around the exact experience I would've wanted for
myself. _Here is how it works_ :

1\. Start emailing links to any content you want to save for later to
my@itemsy.com (optionally, include a note or email of a person you want to
share it with)

2\. You get delivered your _personalised newsletter_ that's just the right
volume so you can read it as soon as you get it

To me personally, the main thing has been that I can forget all about the
reading lists and actively trying to find time to go back to them. Just _dump
all the links onto Itemsy_ , they won't get lost and will be delivered to you
in bite-sized chunks at a frequency of your choice.

We'd love for you to try it out. Signing up takes 10 seconds:
[https://itemsy.com/](https://itemsy.com/)

